
5 Minutes Early Is on Time; on Time Is Late; Late Is Unacceptable - Amorymeltzer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brentbeshore/2015/08/02/5-minutes-early-is-on-time-on-time-is-late-late-is-unacceptable/
======
angdis
I'm always tickled when people say that something is "unacceptable" as if
they're in a position to do anything about it and will somehow follow up with
a response.

People are late to meetings because meetings, usually, are unimportant. They
miss deadlines because, usually, deadlines are arbitrary and set by pushy
project managers without regard to reality.

If the author wants people to show respect by being on time, he should make
his meetings valuable and his deadlines based in reality with actual
consequences for non-compliance. Ranting about it on Forbes.com will just make
people forward the article to ridicule it.

